# Another Transmission ID



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

My goat has a 4 speed in it, but to my surprise, PHS shows it was originally a 3 speed column shift. I thought that hole in the floor board looked pretty amateurish but I'll get to it later.

I've been trying to match up the transmission numbers to what the Restoration Guide has, but can't figure it out. 

I used a magnet on the housing and it did NOT stick so I'm guessing it's aluminum.

Here are pics of all the IDs I can find on it.
What do y'all think?


"B.R"
"T 10 45 Pe... "




3857584GM




392566
US Patent No 3088336
General Motors Corp.
16




3952659WB



GM 3952648


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Give this a try

Muncie 4 Speed Transmissions and Parts


----------

